# wife has deppersion



## ancan (Mar 8, 2010)

my wife has deppersion caused by two of our sons the oldest is a drug addict and back in jail for the second time the youngest son has left home to be with a girl who is no good for him. my wife said she couldn't take it anymore and moved out, it took her a month to even see me, now 2 months on we are talking but she wont talk about any issues or why she moved out all she will say is she is taking pills and going to counseling. we have been together for 20yrs and married for 16yrs how long should i wait for her to come back i feel she is been really shellfish and running away won't fix anything the problems will still be thre when she gets back. and it teaches our 15yr old daughter the wrong way to deal with problems. any advice would be great


----------



## tryingtocope24 (Sep 27, 2009)

ancan: I have been dealing with a depressed wife for a very long time, but until she said she was leaving me did i really know how bad it was. She said she was not happy with our marriage. But it is really the depression. depression is a horrible thing for someone to go through. I can be just as bad for the spouse. I would suggest you read the book depression fallout. Also visit the web site Depression Fallout by Anne Sheffield. It has helped me understand what to do and what not to do. I will be difficult by far the worst rollercoaster anyone could ever imagine.
Good Luck


----------

